
Show HN: CheckerBoardify – Might be the most difficult puzzle game on mobile - wtc
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/checkerboardify/id1141999320?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
======
wtc
It's kind of a chessboardify clone for those who want it on mobile.

